# How do you disinfect wood barn?



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

We are moving and there is a 2 stall barn that previously housed goats and chickens. How do I clean it to make sure there is no uckys passed on to my goats? It is wood and has a dirt floor.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

How long has it been since goats were there? Do you know the condition of the herd?


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

Fire........
Bleach solution will work if it soaks in.
Sunlight is the best disinfectant, but that is hard to do inside.
Can you pressure wash it with bleach, that is what we did to old cattle barn, made it 200% brighter inside.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You can spray it well with a 10% Clorox solution that will kill most things


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Spray the entire inside (walls and floors) with your bleach solution, then cover floor with agricultural lime; then straw bedding.

To get sunshine into a barn (quite helpful during winter months), place Tuftex roofing material over part of it. See at http://motdaugrnds.250free.com/homestead/


----------

